# EA sucht "nächstes Rocket League" - und erntet damit Spott



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA sucht "nächstes Rocket League" - und erntet damit Spott* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA sucht "nächstes Rocket League" - und erntet damit Spott


----------



## kidou1304 (17. Juni 2016)

Naja Spott...man kann ja nicht hellsehen und solche Spiele wie RocketLeague sind ja keine Erfolgsgaranten, daher ist es schon nachvollziehbar, dass sie vor Jahren, als EA originals noch nicht am Start war, diesem erstmal keine Chance einräumten. EA wird bestimmt nicht der einzige Entwickler sein, dem nen später erfolgreiches Konzept schon vor Jahren vorgelegt wurde.


----------



## stevem (17. Juni 2016)

Ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um Rocket League sowieso nicht, ich habe das Spiel an einem Gratis-Wochenende gespielt und fand es total langweillig, die Auswahl an Fahrzeugen und Spielfelder ist total mager, wehr mehr haben will muss sie mit überteuerten DLCs kaufen und nicht mal damit bekommt man genug, meist nur 3 neue Skins oder Fahrzeuge auch das Gameplay ist sehr einfallslos und langweillig, also ich hätte von dem Spiel viel mehr erwartet da es so gehypt wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um Rocket League sowieso nicht, ich habe das Spiel an einem Gratis-Wochenende gespielt und fand es total langweillig, die Auswahl an Fahrzeugen und Spielfelder ist total mager, wehr mehr haben will muss sie mit überteuerten DLCs kaufen und nicht mal damit bekommt man genug, meist nur 3 neue Skins oder Fahrzeuge auch das Gameplay ist sehr einfallslos und langweillig, also ich hätte von dem Spiel viel mehr erwartet da es so gehypt wird.


Hast du es mit Freunden gespielt?


----------



## D-Wave (17. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hast du es mit Freunden gespielt?



Ich schon und der Brüller wars nicht gerade.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den ganzen Hype um Rocket League sowieso nicht, ich habe das Spiel an einem Gratis-Wochenende gespielt und fand es total langweillig, die Auswahl an Fahrzeugen und Spielfelder ist total mager, wehr mehr haben will muss sie mit überteuerten DLCs kaufen und nicht mal damit bekommt man genug, meist nur 3 neue Skins oder Fahrzeuge auch das Gameplay ist sehr einfallslos und langweillig, also ich hätte von dem Spiel viel mehr erwartet da es so gehypt wird.



geschmäcker und so, ich weiß: aber "langweilig" ist rocket league mal mit sicherheit nicht.
gib dem spiel noch 'ne chance. es lohnt sich! hatte selten so viel spaß in meiner gamer-karriere, dabei spiele ich sonst beinahe nie online.

die kritik am angeblich zu "mageren" umfang mag ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
die dlcs sind komplett optional und enthalten nichts spielrelevantes, auch keine spielfelder wie von dir fälschlicherweise behauptet.
zumal kontinuierlich gratis-content nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Ich schon und der Brüller wars nicht gerade.


Ich überlege immer noch, mir das mal zuzulegen. Mit den richtigen Leuten ist es bestimmt ziemlich lustig. Mit den "falschen" Leuten bzw. alleine reizt es mich hingegen auch gar nicht.


----------



## D-Wave (17. Juni 2016)

Bist nicht der Einzige wollte es auch schon kaufen, aber es wird sehr schnell einseitig... und 20€ dafür... da hatte ich vom Goat Simulator mehr^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab's bisher ausschließlich mit Fremden online gespielt und es war für mich das Spiel des Jahres 2015. Bin sonst ebenfalls kein Multiplayer-Freund.


----------



## stevem (17. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hast du es mit Freunden gespielt?



Jepp habe ich, das machte das Spiel aber auch nicht gerade besser.




Bonkic schrieb:


> geschmäcker und so, ich weiß: aber "langweilig" ist rocket league mal mit sicherheit nicht.
> gib dem spiel noch 'ne chance. es lohnt sich! hatte selten so viel spaß in meiner gamer-karriere, dabei spiele ich sonst beinahe nie online.
> 
> die kritik am angeblich zu "mageren" umfang mag ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...



hab dem Spiel eine Chance gegeben, habs ja nicht gleich nach einem Match wieder deinstaliert, habe diverse Ligen und mit Freunden gespielt, aber nach einer Weile wurde das Spiel immer mehr langweilliger.

Naja habe nicht alle DLCs angeschaut, bin daher davon ausgegangen das man mit einigen DLCs auch Spielfelder dazu bekommt, wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte dann unterstützt das umso mehr mein Argument das man für die überteuerten DLCs zu wenig Inhalt bekommt, klar muss man sie nicht kaufen aber wenn jemand mehr Auswahl an Fahrzeugen haben möchte der muss sich wohl doch DLCs kaufen, den wie schon gesagt ist die Auswahl an Fahrzeugen doch sehr begrenzt auch die Invidualisierungsmöglichkeiten sind sehr mager.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich hab's bisher ausschließlich mit Fremden online gespielt und es war für mich das Spiel des Jahres 2015. Bin sonst ebenfalls kein Multiplayer-Freund.


Kannst du in einem oder zwei Sätzen beschreiben, warum du es so gut fandest?


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juni 2016)

Rocket League ist ein großes Täuschungsmanöver. Es wirkt wie ein simpler Party-Spaß, doch unter der Oberfläche schlummert ein extrem komplexes Spiel mit vielen Nuancen, die zu erlernen etliche Wochen dauert. Man verbessert sich mit jeder Partie und ist begeistert, wenn man z.B. endlich sein erstes Tor per Flugmanöver schießt.

Außerdem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdVmqssa5v4


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2016)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rocket League ist ein großes Täuschungsmanöver. Es wirkt wie ein simpler Party-Spaß, doch unter der Oberfläche schlummert ein extrem komplexes Spiel mit vielen Nuancen, die zu erlernen etliche Wochen dauert. Man verbessert sich mit jeder Partie und ist begeistert, wenn man z.B. endlich sein erstes Tor per Flugmanöver schießt.
> 
> Außerdem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdVmqssa5v4


Danke. Hm, aber etliche Wochen, bis man wirklich den Dreh raus hat? Dafür bin ich wahrscheinlich viel zu ungeduldig, so wie ich mich kenne...


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke. Hm, aber etliche Wochen, bis man wirklich den Dreh raus hat? Dafür bin ich wahrscheinlich viel zu ungeduldig, so wie ich mich kenne...



das gute ist: du findet immer, wirklich immer, spieler auf deinem niveau. 
und es macht, finde ich zumindest, beinahe immer spaß (quitter sind natürlich ein ärgernis). 
wobei es imo weitaus mehr als ein paar wochen dauert, bis man wirklich "den dreh raus" hat, je nachdem was damit gemeint ist.
vermutlich ist peter aber auch einfach talentierter, ich stagniere seit ewigkeiten. wirkliche verbesserungen kann ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das gute ist: du findet immer, wirklich immer, spieler auf deinem niveau.
> und es macht, finde ich zumindest, beinahe immer spaß (quitter sind natürlich ein ärgernis).
> wobei es imo weitaus mehr als ein paar wochen dauert, bis man wirklich "den dreh raus" hat, je nachdem was damit gemeint ist.
> vermutlich ist peter aber auch einfach talentierter, ich stagniere seit ewigkeiten. wirkliche verbesserungen kann ich nicht feststellen.



Hehe. 
Ich hab's mit Pausen so um die acht Monate gespielt und bin trotzdem bei weitem nicht so gut wie die Pros. Aber ab und zu gelingt schon mal ein geiler Fallrückzieher, ein fantastisches Weitschusstor oder ein mit Mühe und Not im Tor untergebrachter Flug"kopf"ball. Ich schwankte zuletzt glaube ich zwischen Challenger 1 und 2 im Ranked-2v2.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2016)

Bei diesen großen Firmen hat man doch schon lange keine eigenen Ideen mehr, sondern springt nur noch auf fahrende Züge auf.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei diesen großen Firmen hat man doch schon lange keine eigenen Ideen mehr, sondern springt nur noch auf fahrende Züge auf.



was ja auch logisch ist.
außerdem sollte man nicht ganz vergessen, dass der vorgänger von rocket league ein grandioser flop war.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juni 2016)

Rocket Leagues Erfolg ging mitunter auch deshalb so hoch, weil es quasi ab Release gratis für PS+ Abonenten zur Verfügung stand und dadurch natürlich immens hohe Mundpropaganda da war, weshalb man auf Werbung quasi nahezu verzichten konnte. PC und One bekamen ihre Fassungen ja (glaub ich) erst später, da hatte das Spiel schon seinen guten Ruf und Hype weg und ging folglich auch dann dafür weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ab Release gratis für PS+ Abonenten



ich denke auch, dass das einer der, wenn nicht DER hauptgrund für den erfolg ist.


----------



## Batze (17. Juni 2016)

Hatte es mir mal im Sale gekauft, weil alle davon geschwärmt haben, die Ernüchterung am Spielspass kam aber ganz schnell.
Das Spiel sieht nach viel Fun und Leichtigkeit aus, ist es aber nicht.
PeterBathge bringt es da auf den Punkt, es ist Knüppel schwer. Bis man soweit ist den Ball so zu treffen das er auch gewollt mal ins Tor fliegt, bis dahin hat man schon meist keinen Bock mehr.
Es ist nämlich eher Speed Billard mit einer Großen Billard Kugel und der Queue ist dein Auto, 1 Millimeter falsch den Ball getroffen und er fliegt überall hin aber nicht dahin wo er soll.
Die Leichtigkeit und der Fun die das Spiel vermittelt ist wie er richtig sagt eine ganz große Falle.
Wer viel oder eher gesagt sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert der kann damit bestimmt Spass und auch Erfolg haben, aber bis dahin muss man echt durchhalten. Wer das nicht kann oder wie ich auch die Geduld nicht hat wird vom Spiel schwer enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2016)

dann hast du irgendwas grundsätzliches falsch gemacht. 
man muss 2,3 basics beherrschen (schießen vor allem), dafür gibts die tutorials.
danach stellen sich sehr schnell erfolgserlebnisse ein.

gegen könner ist man natürlich chancenlos, nur ist das in anderen spielen auch nicht anders. 
das wäre ein problem, wenn es nur könner und pros geben würde, ist aber (siehe oben) nicht so.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das gute ist: du findet immer, wirklich immer, spieler auf deinem niveau.


Leider kann  ich das ab einem gewissen Rang nicht mehr bestätigen.
Smurfs und teils-aktive Spieler sind teilweise zu hoch oder zu niedrig geranked und zerstören so oftmals das gesamte Spiel.

Ich hänge zwischen Rising Star, Shooting Star und Allstar. Entweder man zerstört jeden weil jeder deutlich schlechter ist oder man trifft auf Gegner deutlich über ihrem Rank spielen.
Insgesamt ist das System aber trotzdem ok und  ich hoffe nur dass mit dem kommenden Update ab 20.Juni  diese Situation etwas verbessert wird.
Wird ja komplett alles zurückgesetzt und ne neue Season geht los ohne irgendwelche Stats die in die neue Season mitgenommen werden 

So werden schonmal inaktive, Smurfs etc.pp hoffentlich dorthin versetzt wo sie hingehören. 


> wobei es imo weitaus mehr als ein paar wochen dauert, bis man wirklich "den dreh raus" hat, je nachdem was damit gemeint ist.


Ich habe fast 1400 Stunden intus und lerne bis heute  dazu 
Ab einem gewissen Niveau ist das Tempo dermaßen schnell und hektisch dass man hier wirklich die Physik  auswendig lernen muss um besser zu werden.

Um richtig ordentlich zu spielen muss man hier in der tat paar Monate schon investieren 


> vermutlich ist peter aber auch einfach talentierter, ich stagniere seit ewigkeiten. wirkliche verbesserungen kann ich nicht feststellen.


Dann schau dir  einfach paar Videos an. Eigentlich ist es nix anderes wie die Mechanik auswendig zu lernen und dann öffnen sich neue Wege von automatisch.
Meist bemerkt man nicht  die Fortschritte aber sie sind da. Egal ob es eine Rettung mehr ist oder paar Blocks die man vorausgesehen hat. 


PeterBathge schrieb:


> Rocket League ist ein großes Täuschungsmanöver. Es wirkt wie ein simpler Party-Spaß, doch unter der Oberfläche schlummert ein extrem komplexes Spiel mit vielen Nuancen, die zu erlernen etliche Wochen dauert. Man verbessert sich mit jeder Partie und ist begeistert, wenn man z.B. endlich sein erstes Tor per Flugmanöver schießt.



Genau so müssen Multiplayer Spiele doch sein oder nicht?
Leicht zu lernen, schwer zu meistern.

Ich hatte Rocket League nicht mal auf dem Radar und wollte erst bei nem Sale evtl zuschlagen. Habs aber damals beim Steam Controller geschenkt bekommen und seitdem ist es mein neuer e-Sport Ersatz.
Kann nur noch durch ein gelungenes Quake Champions abgelöst werden. 

Edit: Auch die Punktevergabe ist frustrierend. Nicht selten kommts vor dass man 3 Spiele gewinnt, aber im nachhinein sofort downgeranked wird wenn man 1 verliert. Die Gegner sind aber immer allesamt gleich geranked und es sind knochenharte Matches... 
Keine Ahnung was das soll. Nach solchen Aktionen will ich das Spiel am liebsten deinstallieren.

Aber selbst die Pros meckern die ganze Zeit darüber weil man hoffnungslos bestraft wird weil man "nur" 80% der spiele gewinnt - hilft nix, wird man dennoch downgeranked. 
Das darf so nicht sein. Die können unmöglich verlangen dass man 100% aller Spiele gewinnt über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Hab schon bei Streams gesehen dass die weltbesten Spieler trotz 5-maliger Siegesserie im 3er Ranked, sofort nen Downrank bekommen weil sie das 6.te Match ausnahmsweise mal verloren hatten.
Das ist unfair und frustrierend.


----------



## McDrake (17. Juni 2016)

1400 Stunden... Also knapp 60 volle Tage?
Oo

Meine Güte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> 1400 Stunden... Also knapp 60 volle Tage?
> Oo
> 
> Meine Güte.



Und das in einem Jahr. 

So viel Zeit könnt ich für kein Spiel aufbringen, da würde mir die Abwechslung fehlen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke. Hm, aber etliche Wochen, bis man wirklich den Dreh raus hat? Dafür bin ich wahrscheinlich viel zu ungeduldig, so wie ich mich kenne...



Etliche Wochen ist gut  
Ich hab bislang 200 Stunden und kann noch keine Aerials (Torschüsse aus einer gewissen Höhe) richtig 

Das perfekte Zwischendurchspiel und @ Peter, ja, definitiv ohne Zweifel das Multiplayer-Spiel 2015
Kompetitiv, spannend, kurz, knackig -

Und genau das ist es, was Rocket League von allen anderen kompetitiven Multiplayer-Spielen wie FIFA, Counter-Strike etc. abhebt

Es kommt nicht darauf an, welche Waffe du hast
Es kommt nicht darauf an, welches Team du nimmst
Es kommt nicht darauf an, welches Level du spielst
Es kommt einfach darauf an, was DU kannst
Das ist pures Können !

Das ist Rocket League !


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> 1400 Stunden... Also knapp 60 volle Tage?
> Oo
> 
> Meine Güte.



Normal.
Ich habe Quake 3 / Live viiiele Jahre aktiv gespielt und cs 1.6 auch knapp 2 - 3 Jahre.



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und das in einem Jahr.
> 
> So viel Zeit könnt ich für kein Spiel aufbringen, da würde mir die Abwechslung fehlen.


Nicht mal ganz ein Jahr. Ich habe erst  irgendwann ende August angefangen glaub ich.
Zum Thema Abwechslung.

Wenn man auf Leistung spielt dann ist der Wettbewerb die Abwechslung 
Vor allem wenn man auf fähige Leute trifft und mit Pässen und Flanken absolute filmreife Spielzüge vollbringt dann ist das sehr befriedigend ^^
Keine Zusatzinhalte können diesen Spielspaß ersetzen den man durch Training erreicht.

Ich verstehe z.B. auch nicht wie man ein Skyrim oder Fallout über 500 Stunden spielen kann weil mir solche Spiele nach spätestens 50 Stunden aus dem Hals hängen würden.
Dennoch sind die Leute am farmen und Häuser bauen


----------



## Celerex (18. Juni 2016)

Ich habe inzwischen auch um die 430 Stunden auf dem Tacho, muss aber auch zugeben, dass ich das ohne Freunde bestimmt nicht erreicht hätte. Rocket League ist für mich ein reines Team Spiel. Ich muss das mit Leuten spielen, mit denen ich regelmäßig spiele, denen ich ein wenig vertrauen kann und mit denen ich auch einfach Spaß habe. auch wenn man mal verliert. Ich habe immer wieder mal ein paar Matches mit Randoms gespielt, aber das ist für mich einfach nicht das gleiche. Da verliere ich nach 2 - 3 Matches einfach die Lust. Mit Freunden ist das Spiel aber absolut empfehlenswert. Vor allem wenn man mal das ein oder andere Bierchen an einem "Zockerabend" zuviel hatte, geht nichts über ein paar Runden Rocket League. Wir bewegen uns zwar nur zwischen Rising Star und Superstar (3-6 Ränge unter Max), weil wir nebenher auch andere Spiele spielen, aber auf dem Rang ist das Spiel auch ohne Stress spielbar. Das wichtige ist nur, dass man sich mit dem Spiel auch ein wenig befasst und auch besser werden will. Wer ein Spiel sucht, dass er nur alle Jubeljahre mal für ein... zwei Runden einlegt, um abzuschalten, ist bei Rocket League definitiv falsch. Man muss da schon am Ball bleiben (haha... Wortwitz ), bis man das Spiel einigermaßen beherrscht und gerade der Anfang ist wirklich sehr schwer. 

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie Peter. Für mich ist Rocket League ohne Frage das beste Multiplayerspiel 2015, das mich hoffentlich auch noch für lange Zeit begeistern wird. Es ist auch aktuell eines der wenigen Spiele, bei denen ich Geld für DLC's ausgebe, da sie a) relativ erschwinglich sind, b) der Abwechslung zuträglich sind und  c) das Entwicklerteam hoffentlich weiterhin dazu ermuntert, dass Spiel regelmäßig zu verbessern und zu erweitern.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

Krass, wie viel Zeit ihr in nur ein Spiel stecken könnt. Mein absolutes Maximum sind glaube ich ca. 250 Stunden in Fifa 15 oder so...

Aber ich bin auch so GAR nicht der MP-Typ. Das reizt mich ehrlich gesagt nur mal für ein kleines Spielchen zwischendurch. Und ich sehe Videospiele auch generell nicht als Wettbewerb, sondern als netten Zeitvertreib und größtenteils Eskapismus. Aber gut, so sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben eben verschieden.


----------



## Batze (18. Juni 2016)

Man muss schon besonderer Fan von einem besonderem Spiel sein, sonst kommt da kaum so viel Zeit zustande. Meist ist es dann aber auch so das für andere Spiele keine Zeit bleibt. Aber wenn ich mir so WoW und Diablo2/3 zusammen rechne, das sind schon ein paar zehntausend Stunden. Wobei das meiste wohl auf WoW draufgehen dürfte.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Leider kann  ich das ab einem gewissen Rang nicht mehr bestätigen.



na ja, gut. oben wird die luft halt dünner. auch logisch eigentlich.
aber bis ich mal dahin komme, dauerts noch geschätzte 10 jahre (also nie). 



> Ich habe fast 1400 Stunden intus und lerne bis heute  dazu



ok. davon bin ich dann doch sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr weit entfernt.
und ich dachte, ich spiele schon viel (was für meine verhältnisse auch stimmt).



> Normal.



ansichtssache.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Normal.*
> Ich habe Quake 3 / Live viiiele Jahre aktiv gespielt und cs 1.6 auch knapp 2 - 3 Jahre.
> 
> Nicht mal ganz ein Jahr. Ich habe erst  irgendwann ende August angefangen glaub ich.



Das ist dann doch recht relativ.
Von 365 Tagen, welches ein Jahr hat einen einen 1/6 davon mit einem Spiel zu verbringen?
Weiss gar nicht, aber ich glaube, ich arbeite weniger, als Du spielst... müsste ich echt mal nachrechnen.
Da hätte ich aber für gar nix mehr Zeit.


----------



## Shotay3 (18. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist dann doch recht relativ.
> Von 365 Tagen, welches ein Jahr hat einen einen 1/6 davon mit einem Spiel zu verbringen?
> Weiss gar nicht, aber ich glaube, ich arbeite weniger, als Du spielst... müsste ich echt mal nachrechnen.
> Da hätte ich aber für gar nix mehr Zeit.



Tja, andere Leute haben mehr Zeit. Ich hab auch in Counter Strike ne Schwarzziffer von 7000 Stunden... 
Es gibt eben Zeiten, da hat man  womöglich mehr Zeit als andere und kann es in seine Leidenschaft zu investieren 

Und ich wette Rocket League is seine momentane Leidenschaft.  Seit dem Game hat meine Schreibtisch von
unten ein paar Beulen bekommen.... aber wenn ich n Ball sehe den ich anspielen möchte, kann ich nich anders... da zuckt mein Bein einfach


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist dann doch recht relativ.
> Von 365 Tagen, welches ein Jahr hat einen einen 1/6 davon mit einem Spiel zu verbringen?
> Weiss gar nicht, aber ich glaube, ich arbeite weniger, als Du spielst... müsste ich echt mal nachrechnen.
> Da hätte ich aber für gar nix mehr Zeit.



Irgendwann trifft man auf coole Leute, man bildet clans / teams, spielt bei Turnieren mit und hängt gerne bei Twitch gemeinsam ab.
Das macht Laune und wenn  man zusätzlich Erfolge zu verzeichnen hat gibts auch genug Motivation am Ball zu bleiben ^^

Ich habe seit CS 1.6 auf ein Spiel gewartet wo ich mich endlich wieder ein wenig vertiefen kann, weil CS GO mir einfach nicht liegt.

Jetzt bin ich erstmal auf Quake Champions gespannt und hoffe dass ich bis dahin irgendwo Grand Champion werden kann evtl sogar Top 100.
Teambasierte Spiele sind oftmals eine Qual und ich bin eher der Solo Spieler weil ich für meine Fehler selber verantwortlich bin.
Die Leistung bei Rocket League ist manchmal so extrem von so vielen Faktoren abhängig und das ist leider frustrierend. Zumal der Zufallsfaktor einfach unterschiedlich groß ausfallen kann.


----------



## McDrake (18. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Irgendwann trifft man auf coole Leute, man bildet clans / teams, spielt bei Turnieren mit und hängt gerne bei Twitch gemeinsam ab.
> Das macht Laune und wenn  man zusätzlich Erfolge zu verzeichnen hat gibts auch genug Motivation am Ball zu bleiben ^^



Jo, das kanns geben.
War in jungen Jahren auch mal in nem Clan.
Allerdings beschränkte sich das Engagement da auf einen  festen Abend pro Woche.
Wow hab ich in den Anfangszeiten exzessiv gespielt... würde sogar sagen zu extrem.
Nach der Arbeit nach Hause: Spielen, Freitag: Spielen.

Hab das dann eigentlich erst bemerkt, als ich mal 2 Wochen komplett abgeschottet war, weil ich in Mexiko im Urlaub war.
Also ich zurück kam, änderte ich mein Spielverhalten. Aber nicht, weil ich musste, sondern weil ich den zwei Wochen irgendwie die Lust daran verloren habe.
Seit dem hat mich kein Spiel mehr wirklich gepackt, wofür ich eigentlich eher dankbar bin.
zZ spiele ich Witcher 3, aber auch da habe ich kein Problem, wenn ich eine Woche nicht spielen kann (Schichtdienst, andere Termine, etc)


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jo, das kanns geben.
> War in jungen Jahren auch mal in nem Clan.
> Allerdings beschränkte sich das Engagement da auf einen  festen Abend pro Woche.
> Wow hab ich in den Anfangszeiten exzessiv gespielt... würde sogar sagen zu extrem.
> ...



Muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er so viel Zeit für sowas aufbringen kann / möchte.
Ich bin lieber jemand der  bei sowas seine Leidenschaft ausleben kann, statt mir die Kante zu geben. Vor allem alkoholisierte Leute haben mir die letzten Jahre den Spaß am Weggehen
extremst vermiest und das brauch ich nicht ^^

Hab auch Wechselschicht aber finde immer ausreichend Zeit für sowas.  Es wäre aber gelogen wenn ich für andere Dinge viel Zeit übrig hätte. Aber momentan passt mir das ganz gut weil ich so
meine Ruhe bekomme die ich brauche. Bin generell halt ein Mensch der sich zu 100% irgendwo reinsteigert bis das Ziel erreicht wurde oder ich die Erfahrung ausgelebt habe.
Das war bei Fußball so, bei Quake 3, bei CS 1.6 und jetzt mit Rocket League.

Ich habe aber selber das Gefühl dass Rocket League und Quake Champions die wohl letzten beiden Games für mich werden die ich so stark zocken werde. 
Eigentlich hatte ich vor meine ganze Steam Bibliothek durchzuzocken und hatte auch richtig gut damit angefangen... doch dann tauchte Rocket League kostenlos in meinem Steam auf (wegen Steam Controller) und ich dachte so... "hmm na zock ich das kurz mal an" .. schwups waren knapp 10 Stunden am Stück weg 

Ab da wusste ich... " I´m f*cked"


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bin generell halt ein Mensch der sich zu 100% irgendwo reinsteigert bis das Ziel erreicht wurde oder ich die Erfahrung ausgelebt habe.


Das kenne ich gut, aber gesund ist das nicht. Das grenzt dann immer schon an die Obsession bzw. die Sucht. Ich versuche heute auch viel entspannter mit meinen "Leidenschaften" umzugehen und bin froh, wenn ich etwas nicht mehr obsessiv betreiben muss. So bleibt mehr Zeit für andere Erfahrungen, zumal man imo ziemlich viel verpasst, wenn man sich in eine Sache so reinsteigert und alles andere drumrum vergisst.


----------



## Rachlust (18. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte den Hype um Rocket League nie mitbekommen. Ab und zu habe ich es auf Steam mal gesehen aber nie richtig wahrgenommen. Nachdem mir und meinem Freundeskreis nach 8 Jahren COD/BF langsam beide Serien auf die Nüsse gehen aus diversen Gründen, hatten wir eine art zwangspause eingelegt. Jeder hat so sein Ding durchgezogen und in einem Jahr hatte man höchstens an 5 Abenden wirklich mal zusammen was kurz gespielt.

Irgendwann habe ich Rocket League mal angeschaut und gedacht "Kann man ja wieder zurück geben". Schon nach ein paar Minuten, obwohl ich Fußball absolut nicht leiden kann, wusste ich das ich ein neues Spiel für uns gefunden habe. Freund hats dann auch gekauft und mittlerweile noch ein anderer und wir suchten es nun 4/5mal die Woche Zusammen. Meist 3Std am Stück. 

Mir gefällt am besten das es so grandios Simpel ist aber trotzdem weit ab von Kindereinfach so das es schnell Langweilig wird. Wir hatten schon die größten Vollpfosten als Gegner genauso wie kaum zu knackende Profis. Aber es ist jedes mal ein heidenspaß und eine Whltat zu den ganzen Shootern da endlich mal der Netcode funktioniert und das SPiel keine Bugverseuchte Hölle voller im Chat nervenden Kindern ist (Wer den Seitenhie versteht ^^). Und der Entwickler kann auf geheule der Community auch keine Waffen so verschlimmpatchen das man 10 Leute braucht um den Ball zu treffen. 

Ich finde das Spiel sogar so gut das ich mir die ganzen DLC Wagen gekauft habe um den Entwickler zu unterstützen. Eine Horrorvorstellung wenn EA das Spiel in die Finger bekommen würde. Die würden es wie BF komplett kaputt machen mit ihren ganzen Premium Diensten und zig DLC


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das kenne ich gut, aber gesund ist das nicht. Das grenzt dann immer schon an die Obsession bzw. die Sucht.


Ohne ein gewisses Grad an Sucht und Obession wird man niemals 100% abliefern können bei den Dingen die man mag.  


> Ich versuche heute auch viel entspannter mit meinen "Leidenschaften" umzugehen und bin froh, wenn ich etwas nicht mehr obsessiv betreiben muss. So bleibt mehr Zeit für andere Erfahrungen, zumal man imo ziemlich viel verpasst, wenn man sich in eine Sache so reinsteigert und alles andere drumrum vergisst.


Wie gesagt kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden und jeder hat ein anderes Leben, ein anderes Umfeld etc.pp Von sich aus auf andere zu  beziehen bringt nix.

Wenn jeder so denken würde dann hätten wir in keinem Bereich irgendeine besondere Leistung zu Gesicht bekommen oder ähnliches. 
Man sollte das machen was man machen möchte und wenn jemand sowas ausleben darf dann ist es was gutes. 
Solche Dinge wie "Sucht" begegnet man an jeder Ecke und jeder hat  Leichen im Keller


----------



## stawacz (19. Juni 2016)

ich glaub das letzte spiel wo ich solche spiezeiten zustande gebaracht habe war ARK.da sinds 1600 std.und immer mal wieder league of legends.da dürftens mitlerweile auch schon weit jenseits der 2000 sein.das läppert sich halt.hat ja auch was mit dem spiel selbst zu tun.so n singleplayerspiel hat man nach ein paar std durch,wärend man da online gerade mal an der oberfläche kratzt.aktuell spielen wir mal wieder guild wars.auch da kommt man schnell auf 600 std.und ich kann noch nich mal sagen ,das ich das spiel ausführlich gezockt habe.4-5 chars auf lvl 50-60 das wars.da geht noch mehr 

und zu rocket league:habs mir mal bei steam geholt,zwei std reingeshcnuppert und sofort wieder zurückgegeben.war so gar nich meins.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man sollte das machen was man machen möchte und wenn jemand sowas ausleben darf dann ist es was gutes.



geb ich dir völlig recht.
nur stammt die behauptung, dass dieser konsum "normal" wäre, von dir selbst.
und dann musst du dir halt auch die gegenmeinung gefallen lassen, dass dies mit sicherheit nicht der fall ist. 

mir ist es ein rätsel, wie man das überhaupt zeitlich hinbekommt: 
mal angenommen, du spielst rocket league seit release. dann hättest du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, jeden verdammten tag knapp 4 stunden damit verbracht. bei allem respekt - das ist nicht "normal"! 
aber natürlich nur ein witz verglichen mit den angeblich über 3.000 stunden, die irgendwer hier mal mit ark verbracht haben will (in einem noch kürzeren zeitraum).


----------



## Rachlust (19. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> geb ich dir völlig recht.
> 
> mir ist es ein rätsel, wie man das überhaupt zeitlich hinbekommt:
> mal angenommen, du spielst rocket league seit release. dann hättest du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, jeden verdammten tag knapp 4 stunden damit verbracht. bei allem respekt - das ist nicht "normal"!
> aber natürlich nur ein witz verglichen mit den angeblich über 3.000 stunden, die irgendwer hier mal mit ark verbracht haben will (in einem noch kürzeren zeitraum).



So extremsuchtis gibt es aber. Ich weiß noch als wie mit Battlefield 4 angefangen haben und aus Spaß einmal die Nutzerstatistiken angesehen haben. Da waren wirklich Leute dabei die scheinbar jeden Tag  18Stunden am Stück nur BF4 gesuchtet haben. Wie die das machen...keine Ahnung. Arbeitslos oder auch während der Arbeit und bald in Selbstständigkeit insolvent


----------



## stawacz (19. Juni 2016)

ich seh das problem nich.wenn jemand zb single is.keine verpflichtungen hat.dann muss man nich mal arbeitslos sein um auf solche zeiten zu kommen.der eine guckt seinen ganzen feierabend serien der andere spielt halt.auf leute die andere als suchtis bezeichnen,nur weil die drei vier std am tag zocken geb ich schon lange nichts mehr.ich mein was sollte ich auch abends sonst groß machen.aus dem "draußen spielen" alter bin ich seit zwanzig jahren raus.zocken is mein ding(und zum glück auch das meiner freundin  ).
in dem clan wo ich ARK gezockt habe,waren fast alle arbeiten und hatten trotzdem spielstunden im 2-3k bereich.ich hab wie gesagt selber schon 1600 std,und hab zwischendurch oft längere monate lange pausen gemacht.hätt ich durchgespielt,wär ich warscheinlich schon bei 5-6k .und ich habs mir nich mal zu release geholt.

ich würde mir eher sorgen machen wenn ich 20 wäre,und nur noch drinnen hocke.da hat ich weiss gott auch besseres zu tun.zb feiern gehen,frauen aufreißen etc. (hach das waren noch zeiten ... )
aber mitlerweile mit 37 is man dann doch öfter zuhause.álso warum nich zocken^^


ps:und ja auch wir gehen essen,ins kino,auf konzerte etc,,aber das is ja nich die regel


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wow hab ich in den Anfangszeiten exzessiv gespielt... würde sogar sagen zu extrem.



Dito. Ich habe WoW 2005, kurz nach Erscheinen in Deutschland, extrem intensiv gespielt. Zu extrem, zu intensiv. Hat mich damals quasi ein Semester gekostet, ich hatte noch Glück, einen guten Freund hat's nicht nur komplett aus dem Studium gekegelt, sondern auch so ziemlich das Leben versaut. Ich habe keinen Kontakt mehr, weiß aber, dass er vor ein paar Jahren, mit Ende 20/Anfang 30, zumindest eine Suchttherapie begonnen hat.

Mein "Erweckungserlebnis" war, nach teilweise "20-Stunden-Schichten", irgendwann Ende Sommer/Anfang Herbst 2005 eine Trulla meiner damaligen Gilde im TS: 

"Hm, Dein Baby schreit - willst Du Dich nicht besser mal darum kümmern?" "Nö, nö, der gibt schon Frieden, kein Problem!" plus die bejahenden Kommentare einiger anderer Spieler.

In diesem Moment hat's bei mir irgendwie "Click" gemacht. Ich habe mich einen Moment lang in meiner abgedunkelten, unaufgeräumten Bude umgesehen und in diesem Augenblick einen unglaublichen Ekel empfunden, vor dieser Frau, vor WoW und vor allem vor mir selbst. Ich habe mich dann ohne ein weiteres Wort ausgeloggt, umgehend meinen Char gelöscht und im Anschluss meinen Account gekündigt. Und WoW danach nie wieder angerührt. 

Aus diesem Grund halte ich mich auch bis heute von MMOs fern, von gelegentlichen, kurzen Ausflügen bei z. B. LOTRO und SWTOR einmal abgesehen. Allerdings habe ich die Teile immer nur vorwiegend solo gezockt, in eine "Gilde" bin ich nie wieder eingetreten. 

Ich bin rückblickend sehr froh darüber, dass diese unschöne Episode in meinem Leben faktisch nur etwa ein halbes Jahr gedauert hat und ich danach keine Probleme hatte, wieder "zurück in die Spur" zu kommen.
Ich finde es aber nach wie vor erschreckend, *wie* schnell so etwas dann doch passieren kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich gar recht froh dass ich so MMORPG-imun bin. ^^
Mal ab von einigen kleinen MP-Einlagen die ich mir erst jüngst (!) mal erlaube bin ich seit jeher totaler Spieler-Solist. Aber 20-Stunden-Schichten (am Tag?!)... Das grenzt schon nicht mehr an Sucht, das IST Sucht.
Und ich dachte damals, in meinen jüngeren Zocker-Jahren, wären 2-3 Stunden täglicher Spielekonsum schon sehr viel.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das grenzt schon nicht mehr an Sucht, das IST Sucht.



Ohne jeden Zweifel.


----------



## stawacz (19. Juni 2016)

ok 20 std am tag..wie soll das gehen  wenn ich so gar nix vor habe,und vor allem,wenn ich denn mal ein spiel habe bei dem ich überhaupt bereit bin alles an freizeit reinzuhauen,,dann schaff ich vieleicht  acht bis zehn std,,dann is aber auch pumpe...^^


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ok 20 std am tag..wie soll das gehen



Das war natürlich nicht der Normalfall, aber so 5-6 Mal war das tatsächlich der Fall. Man beginnt so um 17:00 Uhr zu zocken, spielt dann den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht und merkt dann irgendwann so gegen Mittag, dass es draußen schon wieder recht lange hell ist.

Red Bull & Kaffee tun ihr übriges, um diese "lästigen" Müdigkeitsschübe zwischendurch zu eliminieren.

EDIT: Grundsätzlich hatte ich aber früher null Probleme, über einen längeren Zeitraum wach und halbwegs konzentriert zu bleiben. Ich habe beruflich auch schon einmal fast 24 Stunden am Stück gearbeitet, einfach weil es nicht anders ging. Würde ich heute aber auch nicht mehr machen, schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht.


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Juni 2016)

also ich hab bei meinen Multiplayer-Spielen, die ich "viel spiele" so im Schnitt 200-250 Stunden, sind aber auch nicht wirklich viele...
Der Grund ist simpel: MMO's meiden ich grundsätzlich, da nicht mein Genre; MOBA's sind mir viel zu zeitintensiv, einzig und allein GTA Online wär so ein Spiel, dass ich ab und man mehr als 1-2 h am Stück spielen kann.
Knackpunkte sind allerdings für mich immer folgende:
Wieviele Freunde haben das Spiel
& wie viele Spielen es 
Z.B. besitzt gefühlt meine ganze Steam-Freundesliste "Left 4 Dead 2" aber keiner will's spielen - selbiges ist bei GTA der Fall
Nur bei "Rocket League" und "Overwatch" find ich genügend Leute


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> geb ich dir völlig recht.
> nur stammt die behauptung, dass dieser konsum "normal" wäre, von dir selbst.
> und dann musst du dir halt auch die gegenmeinung gefallen lassen, dass dies mit sicherheit nicht der fall ist.


Das "normal" bezog sich auf die Dinge  allgemein und meine Lebenseinstellung generell. Vor allem ist es "normal" für mich weil eh schon mit Quake und CS sehr viel auf Leistung gespielt hab und deswegen ist es für mich nix besonderes.

Außerdem ist es absolut nichtssagend was fremde Menschen über die Einstellung anderer Menschen zu urteilen versuchen.
Es gibt diese Normalität nicht und fast jede Art von Konsum ist bereits per se nicht mehr "normal"  

Wenn man etwas erreichen möchte dann muss man viel Zeit und Herzblut in etwas investieren - das ist völlig logisch und notwendig weil man sonst keine guten Ergebnisse bekommt.
Halbherziger Einsatz = halbherziges Ergebnis. Das wäre für mich mehr Zeitverschwendung. Ich mag es mein Gameplay zu perfektionieren und das geht nur wenn man mehr übt als andere - das trifft auf alle Dinge des Lebens zu 
Entweder 100% wenn man das Gefühl hat man ist in etwas gut oder gar nix. Da ist aber jeder anders und ich  urteile über andersdenkende Menschen auch nicht so wie es hier gemacht wird.



> mir ist es ein rätsel, wie man das überhaupt zeitlich hinbekommt:
> mal angenommen, du spielst rocket league seit release. dann hättest du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, jeden verdammten tag knapp 4 stunden damit verbracht. bei allem respekt - das ist nicht "normal"!
> aber natürlich nur ein witz verglichen mit den angeblich über 3.000 stunden, die irgendwer hier mal mit ark verbracht haben will (in einem noch kürzeren zeitraum).


Du bist auch nicht "normal" und ich versuche nicht zu verstehen wieso das der Fall ist  

Leute sollten eher aufhören das Wort "Normal" zu benutzen.  Einen PC im Wert von über 1000€ zu kaufen und eine Steam Bibliothek mit über 100 Spielen zu besitzen ist auch alles andere als normal. Who Cares.
Wir sind hier mehr oder weniger Gamer und leben unsere Leidenschaft aus wenn wir es können.  Der eine mehr und der andere weniger.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Juni 2016)

Wir urteilen doch gar nicht über dich, wir tauschen uns nur über ähnliche Erfahrungen und unsere Sichtweisen aus. 

Tue, was immer dich glücklich macht.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das war natürlich nicht der Normalfall, aber so 5-6 Mal war das tatsächlich der Fall. Man beginnt so um 17:00 Uhr zu zocken, spielt dann den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht und merkt dann irgendwann so gegen Mittag, dass es draußen schon wieder recht lange hell ist.
> 
> Red Bull & Kaffee tun ihr übriges, um diese "lästigen" Müdigkeitsschübe zwischendurch zu eliminieren.
> 
> EDIT: Grundsätzlich hatte ich aber früher null Probleme, über einen längeren Zeitraum wach und halbwegs konzentriert zu bleiben. Ich habe beruflich auch schon einmal fast 24 Stunden am Stück gearbeitet, einfach weil es nicht anders ging. Würde ich heute aber auch nicht mehr machen, schon aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht.



Jo, das kann ich nachvollziehen.
in jener extremen Zeit, hätte ich das wohl auch gemacht, wenn ich nicht eine Freundin gehabt hätte, die mich auch mal "sachte" auf mein Problem hingewiesen hätte zwischendurch.
ich habe aber das spielen nie als Leitsungssport wie es anscheinend Doomkeeper sieht, gespielt, sondern als Hobby.
Wobei es da eben irgendwann zu Problemen führt, wenn der Tag nur 24 Stunden hat.
Bissl Schlaf muss sein, Geld kommt (zumindest bei mir) nur durch Arbeit rein, dann habe ich noch ein paar RL-Kontakte wie meine Frau und 3-4 sehr enge Freunde, welche mit Gaming sowas von nix am Hut haben.

Auf der einen Seite ists beneidenswert, das man so viel Zeit mit spielen verbringen kann, andererseits merkt man dann halt später auch, was dadurch eben nicht gemacht wird.
Und dass man mit dem Alter hat auch mehr Erholungsphasen braucht ist nun mal eine Tatsache. Das merkt dann wohl jeder spätest nach dem 30sten Altersjahr.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und dass man mit dem Alter hat auch mehr Erholungsphasen braucht ist nun mal eine Tatsache. Das merkt dann wohl jeder spätest nach dem 30sten Altersjahr.



Nicht zwingend Punkt "30", aber so das erste Mal mit 33 habe ich so tatsächlich die ersten "Zipperlein" des Alterns bemerkt z. B. Rückenschmerzen, hatte ich in meinen 20ern und davor nie (Fahrradunfälle, Stürze-im-Suff, etc. einmal außen vor)


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juni 2016)

Meine heißesten Zeiten waren damals zweifellos am AMIGA 500  Pirates ! Dafür bin ich nachts heimlich aufgestanden, und habe noch mal zwei oder drei Stunden "drangehängt"...zu den üblichen sechs Stunden. Da war ich etwa zwölf oder dreizehn Jahre alter Junge.Die beginnende Pubertät hat das Problem für mich von ganz alleine gelöst. Seitdem hat sich das Ganze automatisch heruntergeregelt, zwei bis drei Stunden Zocken sind heute das absolute Maximum pro Tag.
Gibt es Ausnahmen ? Klar, aber wirklich sehr selten, und die hängen ganz offensichtlich mit dem Release einer bestimmten Spiele-Serie zusammen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war es die Zeit als ich meine erste Ausbildung nach einem halben Jahr abgebrochen hab. Der Arbeitgeber und ich, das funktionierte einfach nicht. Nicht weil ich nicht lern- oder arbeitswillig, sondern der Chef einfach ein riesengroßes Arschloch (das Gegenteil von Menschenfreund, mieserabler Motivator und noch so einiges mehr) war und ich nicht über 3 Jahre sein Sklave sein wollte. Wenn man mit Bauchschmerzen zur Arbeit geht kann das einfach nicht korrekt sein... Ich habe dennoch die Berufsschule weitergemacht um einen sauberen Lebenslauf bei meinem zweiten Ausbildungsversuch vorzeigen zu können, zumal mir mein damaliger Berufsschul- und Vertrauenslehrer diesen Weg empfohlen hatte. Also war ich 2x die Woche vormittags in der Berufsschule, die restlichen Tage hatte ich quasi "volle Freizeit". Und in dieser habe ich neben Lernen und Versenden neuer Bewerbungen gedaddelt bis die Kiste heiss lief. ^^

Vor allem an *GTA3* und und *GTA: Vice City* habe ich zu der Zeit halbe Tage verbracht... Hmm... Da kommt man fast - aber nur eben fast - ein wenig wieder ins Schwärmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Meine heißesten Zeiten waren damals zweifellos am AMIGA 500  Pirates ! *Dafür bin ich nachts heimlich aufgestanden, und habe noch mal zwei oder drei Stunden "drangehängt"*...zu den üblichen sechs Stunden. Da war ich etwa zwölf oder dreizehn Jahre alter Junge.*Die beginnende Pubertät hat das Problem für mich von ganz alleine gelöst.*


Verstehe, also hast du dich dann nachts heimlich rausgeschlichen und zwei oder drei Stunden an einer Ische "drangehängt", gell?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Verstehe, also hast du dich dann nachts heimlich rausgeschlichen und zwei oder drei Stunden an einer Ische "drangehängt", gell?



jajaja....so ganz unschuldig an dem Auflammen meiner Begehrlichkeiten war besagter Amiga auch nicht. Ein Kollege hat damals "Strip Poker", "More Love" ( Hardcore Szenen mit Musik) und Bordello Beauty`s besorgt. Das war für ein paar Wochen dann natürlich der heißeste Scheiß bei uns...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2016)

--falscher thread--


----------

